# Dust Collection Upgrade



## tenontim

Nice set up, Gerry. If you haven't done the "wok mod" to your dust collector, it makes a difference in how much dust gets up to the canister. Watch the "tornado" in the bag and you'll see how far up into the upper section it goes.


----------



## TheDane

I have been thinking about the wok mod … maybe I'll do that next.

I just ran a bunch of stock on the tablesaw and cut a batch of pen blanks on the bandsaw … nothing in the bag at all. When the DC is running, I'm not seeing the familiar tornado in the bag.

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks good! Thanks for the review!


----------



## MJCD

About 1 year ago, I upgraded my DC to include a SDD separator (and you will loose some suction, simply because you've placed something else into the air stream), and I can say it is one of the best investments I've made. I've also added a Wynn Environmental HEPA canister onto the 1.5hp Delta. I have a HD trash can sitting below the SDD, and it accumulates the vast majority of the debris and fines.

I fully recommend this upgrade.
MJCD


----------



## Limerick

Gerry, I am thinking of doing the very same thing. I have a jet 1.5hp DC, and have been thinking of selling it and getting the well reviewed Harbor Freight 2hp (should be ~even exchange). The thing that I noticed in your setup that may be causing a decrease in suction is the piping. If you decided to leave the DC in one place, then you could use the slick metal pipe. This way you may be able to gain some of the suction loss back from "simply having something else in the air stream". Just a thought; it might work.


----------



## Ken90712

Dane, nice job and a very good review. Glad you're doing well, I Have been thinking of getting the filter on top of mine instead of the bag. My just collector stays outside the shop in the back yard so dust isn't the issue. Then it gets put away in the garage when done. Running out of room in the shop LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very good… I like my Baby Onieda Dust Deputy… no complaints…

They're sure riding the Dust Deputy line aren't they?


----------



## TheDane

Nikki-Actually, you are right. I didn't think it would make sense to use piping on a 650cfm dust collector … I just drag the hose from machine to machine. If/when I upgrade to a more powerful DC, I will probably run PVC lines to them.

Joe-I also have a plastic Dust Deputy that I use with my shop vacuum … been using it for about 3 years. I have been really happy with the products I purchased from Oneida.

-Gerry


----------



## JerryLab

Nice job Gerry. I plan on doing the same upgrade on my Delta. Already added the canister from Wynn.
Jerry


----------



## anoldwoodchuck

I built a Thein set-up (http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm) to attach to my HF dust collection. I've used it for over two years. It does a great job but I get a lot of caked dust in the canister filter and it is difficult to remove the trash can holding the dust.

Can you compare the Super Dust Deputy to the Thein design? Is the suction about the same? Do both remove the same amount of dust?

Thanks in advance. Good review.


----------



## TheDane

Chuck-Wish I could give some comparison, but I have no experience with a Thien separator.

-Gerry


----------



## brtech

One thing to remember is that you want some caked dust on the inside of the cartridge filter to get the right MERV rating. Too much of a good thing and you lose suction due to resistance. Not enough and you get too many fines in the air.


----------



## paulnwa

Good review! You might reconsider your decision to favor the flex hose over smooth walled ducting, metal or PVC, because flex hose has about three times the air flow resistance of smooth walled duct. With a DC of that size it would be beneficial to put as much of your airflow to work as possible. Great shop made dust bin, too!


----------



## anoldwoodchuck

The recent edition (came in the mail this week - issue 232) of Fine Woodworking has a great article on dust collection upgrades. The award of "Best Overall" was given to the Super Dust Deputy. The article also answered my question regarding Thein vs Super Dust Deputy performance.


----------



## CL810

Nice job Dane!

I added the Wynn filter and SDD to my HF unit at the same time and noticed an increase in air flow. I've heard before that the SDD will decrease air flow and the Winn filter will increase air flow over a bag (more sq. feet.) So in my experience the increase from the Winn filter change more than offset the decrease from the SDD.


----------



## TheDane

I have made quite a bit of saw dust and chips this week, including some plywood and MDF, and still nothing in the bag. Looks like the SDD is doing a good job. There is a slight loss of suction (I notice it most in the overarm guard on my SawStop), but I can live with that. Contrary to some of the opinions voiced above, there is no way I will consider replacing the hose with piping so long as I am working with a 1hp / 650cfm dust collector.

I wish Wynn made a MERV 15 filter that would fit my dust collector. The Jet DC650A is much smaller in circumference than the HF (and most other) dust collectors.

The only filter I could find that was close (without having to cobble up adapters) was the PSI 1 Micron model.

Still better than the 30 micron cloth bag!

-Gerry


----------



## RobertsPlace

The SDD is looking like a real gem. I just read the Fine Woodworking article in issue 232. The SDD does a better job at separation dust than the baffle but reduces the airflow some, though not by much, especially when compared to how effective it is at separating out the dust.


----------



## TheDane

I'm pretty happy with it … just need to hook it up to a more powerful dust collector one of these days.


----------



## deparrott

Very nice setup. I'm considering the SDD and wondered how you decided to get the metal version instead of the molded plastic. There is a big price difference.


----------



## TheDane

The plastic version wasn't available yet … they introduced it a few weeks after I bought the steel SDD.

Had the plastic been available, I think I would have opted for the steel anyway. Down the road, I would like to mount a more powerful blower (like the PSI 2hp blower) on top and I think the steel SDD might be a better fit.


----------

